# Can this be used in interior drain lines???



## olduser54 (Mar 10, 2009)

Tell me what you guys think, can the Spartan 727 Water Jetter be used in interior drains such as sinks, bathtubs, etc???? Or will it blow through? Let me know thanks


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Introduce yourself in the introductions forum so that we may know who we are talking with please. Thanks!


----------



## olduser54 (Mar 10, 2009)

oh ok, sorry, ill do that now.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I dont see why not. I have used way more powerful jetters than that, just regualte the pressure if your worried.


----------



## olduser54 (Mar 10, 2009)

how many psi should we go abouts 1500 ? 2000?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks for posting the intro.
Jetting inside a house requires a bit of special care.
the water the jet uses has to go somewhere and if the drain doesn't clear very quickly it could get ugly.
You would probably be better off cabling tub and sink drains.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I have used a harben inside homes up too 6000psi. I have never damaged a pipe using 4000psi unless it was rotted out to begin with. You have to be careful when jetting inside a house. You can flood the place and cause thousands of dollars of damage in seconds.........not that I've ever done that:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## Dr Steevil (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm with Redwood on this one. I once used one of those "blowbags" and it came right back at me. Nice little mess. Thankfully the bathroom I was in had ceramic tile on the walls that cleaned up pretty easily.

I am curious about your experience with drain cleaning. I understand a license isn't required there (here in Texas, they actually created a special license just for drain cleaners just a few years ago). I won't get into that debate here, but I would hope that if you are relatively inexperienced, you really take time to research drain cleaning methods and the tools used. It isn't exactly "rocket science", but I'd argue that it is a bit of an art.

Ha! I'll bet I'm the first to refer to drain cleaning as "art"! :laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Dr Steevil said:


> Ha! I'll bet I'm the first to refer to drain cleaning as "art"! :laughing:


Southby's has a painting up for auction...

Brown Spots on Walll

By Who Flung Poo:laughing:


----------



## olduser54 (Mar 10, 2009)

thats what i figured would happen with the water jet floods are no good we are trying to get rid of the flood not creat one haha, so in a situation like this i can use the spartan 300 in a sink drain, in my recent years of work i have never been in the situation to use it but i was told that if you cant get it with the handy electric do not use the spartan 300 b/c its only used to sewers bc its too powerful


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh Boy! It sounds like you guys better hire someone that knows what they are doing...


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

It's generally not a good idea to jet from the upstream side but sometimes you have no choice. If you have to do it, try to open things up with a snake first. After the line is open you need to proceed slowly. Try to get to the bottom of the system as quick as you can and then work your way back up in steps. Hit a small section then shut down and let everything drain down. Repeat until your back at the top. A sewer cam is great if you can get it down another drain. That way you have advanced warning if the system starts to fill. I would highly recommend having a second guy with you. You need some one that can walk around and check for flooding and then he can shut it down.


----------



## olduser54 (Mar 10, 2009)

no we know what we are doing i just want to be careful now that i own my own business i want to make sure everything goes rite so i do not have any extra expenses


----------



## olduser54 (Mar 10, 2009)

yes protech we are actually making it manditory to send out two men crewfor that reason exactly.. but that sounds like a good idea just sending it down little by little and hitting it with the snake first to puncture it


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

AroundTheClog said:


> thats what i figured would happen with the water jet floods are no good we are trying to get rid of the flood not creat one haha, *so in a situation like this i can use the spartan 300 in a sink drain,* in my recent years of work i have never been in the situation to use it but i was told that if you cant get it with the handy electric do not use the spartan 300 b/c its only used to sewers bc its too powerful


A Spartan 300 is the last thing I could imagine going down a tub or sink drain.

Really your knowledge of drain cleaning sucks and I'd hate to see your learning curve inflicted on a customer without getting a skilled drain cleaner on board to teach you.


----------



## olduser54 (Mar 10, 2009)

red wood i officially know not to acknowledge your posts anymore b/c they are not helpful and all your doing is trying to put down my knowledge which i do not appreciate. i came to ask for advise not to be criticized on my knowledge of drain cleaining


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I just looked up that jetter you were talking about. Yes, I would have no problem using that indoors. 

Redwood why couldn't you use a 300 in a sink drain? I use 5/8" cable in sink all the time with my k-60. Why would a drum machine be any different?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Protech said:


> Redwood why couldn't you use a 300 in a sink drain? I use 5/8" cable in sink all the time with my k-60. Why would a drum machine be any different?


The k-60 is a noodle compared to the cable the drum machines use.

I would consider a Spartan 100 to be something I would use on sink and tub drains. 

The Spartan 300 is what I would consider a light weight main line machine, generally a useless machine. Too big for sinks and tubs yet too wimpy to get out in a main with roots of any size.

The Spartan 1065 is what I would use on a main line.

I myself don't use Spartan machines.

I have a Ridgid K-7500 with 11/16" cables for mains and a K-3800 with drums for 1/4, 3/8, and 1/2" cables I use on the smaller lines.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

What is different about the 5/8" cable in the spartan? Is it stiffer than 5/8" that the 60 uses?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

AroundTheClog said:


> red wood i officially know not to acknowledge your posts anymore b/c they are not helpful and all your doing is trying to put down my knowledge which i do not appreciate. i came to ask for advise not to be criticized on my knowledge of drain cleaining


I'm sorry to hear that.
If you read on you will see there was some very valuable advice given.
Good luck with your business.:whistling2:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Protech said:


> What is different about the 5/8" cable in the spartan? Is it stiffer than 5/8" that the 60 uses?


The drum machine cables tend to be a lot stiffer than the sectional cables.
For instance the k-60 with a 7/8" cable can go through a 2" line while my k-7500 with an 11/16" could go through a 2" line if it was straight.:laughing:
Maybe a wye but the first tee or elbow it tried to go through would send PVC flying.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Yes but we are talking about the spartan 300 that uses 5/8". Is it double wound or something?(an extra inner cable)


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm just saying the drum cables tend to be stiffer than the sectional cables.

A 5/8" drum cable would probably be fine on a 2" line if it was run very carefully.
I could not ever see it going down an 1 1/4 line or a 1 1/2" line


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

5/8" drum cable won't go through a sink drain.
WTF?:blink:

I'm with redwood here, it sounds like a seriously inexperienced drain-cleaner!


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Redwood said:


> The k-60 is a noodle compared to the cable the drum machines use.
> 
> *I would consider a Spartan 100 to be something I would use on sink and tub drains.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:
This guy knows what he is doing when it comes to drums.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Protech said:


> What is different about the 5/8" cable in the spartan? Is it stiffer than 5/8" that the 60 uses?


Dude, you've obviously never used innercore drum cable. Its TOTALLY different that sectional cable.
Stick to pex repipes.
(sorry, couldn't resist):laughing:


----------



## olduser54 (Mar 10, 2009)

i have to disagree i personally use the 300 and where i am from the main problem is roots in the main drain and the 300 never failed. the 1065 is way to heavy to lug around and is mostly used for commercial drains. i guess service guy you must be the inexperienced one b/c if you had experience with the 300 before you should know that it goes through the roots with no problem


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Its not so much the machine that is important, it is mainly the right sized cable for the job.
5/8" cable handles roots ok, but not nearly as well as 3/4" cable. That is my experience anyway.:thumbsup:

edit: (these sizes for drum cables, not open-wind sectional cables.)


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I could set you up with 2 machines that would do everything from snaking through a trap on a bath tub up to a 6" line. You would be able to effectively clean any line fron 1 1/4" to 6"

I believe they would be the same 2 machines Service Guy uses if I remember correctly.

With the exception of a line at a chinese restaraunt.
Thats a jet job I don't care where you're from.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Around the Clog,

What are you figuring on charging for cleaning drains?


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

i have to agree with redwood. I wouldn't be using a 300 on sink drains. I use an 81 with 1/4" for lavs and tub a 100 with 3/8" machine for 2" drains such as a kitchen drain and a 1065 with 3/4" for mainlines. Now as far as using a 300 for a mainline i know guys who do. I think in some areas with outside cleanouts and short runs they are ok , But I like the 1065 myself.


Plumber Jim


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Good to know. I had always assumed that the cables were the same.


----------

